# problème avec MJA 9.2.1



## enola (23 Août 2001)

Bonjour,
Voilà depuis que j'ai fait la maj 9.2.1, Photoshop 6 (je n'ai pas fait la MJA 6.01) et Illustator 9.02 mettent un temps pas possible à s'ouvrir ! C'est interminable alors que sous 9.1 ça demarrais en trombe.
Qu'est-ce qui se passe ?
Merci


----------



## alex.sc (24 Août 2001)

sous classic sur mon G3 le premier lancement ma paru un peu plus long que d habitude, mais des le deuxieme, ca a ete tres rapide( 18sec) pour 9.0


----------



## enola (24 Août 2001)

J'ai trois partitions. Sur la 9.2.1 Photoshop met pret de 29 secondes à s'ouvrir ! Il met un temps fou à trouver un profil de couleur Sur la 9.1 il démarre en 12 secondes ! J'ai un Imac DV 400.
A plus


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Août 2001)

photoshop 6.0 met 15 sec montre en main sur mon pismo 500 mhz, mais je n'ai pas idée du temps qu'il mettait sous 9.1.

illustrator 9.0.2 met 11 secondes

peut-être qu'une petite nortonisation du disque aidera ?


j'en profite pour demander de l'aide moi aussi suite à la màj 9.2.1 sur mon pismo :
mon dvd ne marche plus. à l'insertion le disque monte sur le bureau mais ne lance pas le soft, et si je lance ce soft, j'obtient ce message d'erreur :

l'application "Lecteur DVD Apple" n'a pu être ouverte car "DVDRunTimeLib--getbounds__7CGWorldFv" est introuvable.
vous devez peut-être installer une version plus récente de "DVDRunTimeLib--getbounds__7CGWorldFv".

si quelqu'un a une suggestion... merci d'avance

[24 août 2001 : message édité par jeanba3000]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Août 2001)

Vérifie que tu as bien la dernière version du "lecteur DVD".


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Août 2001)

j'ai le 2.7
à tout hasard, je l'ai téléchargé sur le site apple et je vais le réinstaller.


----------



## sifo (25 Août 2001)

J'ai lu sur un autre forum (macplus pour ne pas le citer) qu'il y avait des problèmes entre le lecteur DVD 2.7 et le 9.2.1. ... Le 2?7 étant la dernière version en date y plus qu'a attendre un patch...


----------



## emouchet (25 Août 2001)

Chez moi, aucun problème avec Photoshop 6.0.1 (14 sec sur un G3 350) et Illustrator (12 sec).

Par contre, quand une série d'applications sont ouvertes ou alors si j'ai laissé le Mac partir en économie d'énergie, il devient très lent. Le plus flagrant, c'est au niveau du texte. La saisie de texte se déroule alors à environ 1 charactère à la seconde :-( Je n'ai pas encore pu déterminer l'origine du problème.


----------



## jeje (25 Août 2001)

Pas de soucis sur mon modeste iMac revA :

photoshop 6 lancé en 13s....


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (25 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par sifo:
*J'ai lu sur un autre forum (macplus pour ne pas le citer) qu'il y avait des problèmes entre le lecteur DVD 2.7 et le 9.2.1. ... Le 2?7 étant la dernière version en date y plus qu'a attendre un patch...*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Aucun problème particulier à déclarer de ce côté.
Mais...avant de faire ma mise à jour en 9.2.1 j'avais la version américaine du lecteur DVD.


----------



## enola (25 Août 2001)

Sur ma troisième partition, j'ai Mac OS 10.04 et là sous clasic photoshop 6.0 s'ouvre en 15 seconde !
C'est le délire ce truc ! Par contre je n'ai aucun problème avec le lecteur de DVD.
A plus


----------



## opla (25 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par enola:
*Bonjour,
Voilà depuis que j'ai fait la maj 9.2.1, Photoshop 6 (je n'ai pas fait la MJA 6.01) et Illustator 9.02 mettent un temps pas possible à s'ouvrir ! C'est interminable alors que sous 9.1 ça demarrais en trombe.
Qu'est-ce qui se passe ?
Merci*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Dreamweaver4FR idem -- photoshop5.5 et ILL 9.01 no probs -- chez moi G4 450(2) pas de problemes apparemment !! a+


----------



## AKZ (28 Août 2001)

No problemo avec le 9.2.1, 
Si ça peut aider : dans l'aide d'apple ils conseillent de choisir la police monaco comme grande police système (dans appareance) dans le cas de problèmes de lancement d'applications. Consulter l'aide à propos de mac OS 9.2


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2001)

Et bien moi, j'avais tout réinstallé (à cause du fameux probleme de la table des fichiers).Avant la mise à jour, le finder quitté inopinément dès l'appartition du bureau et maintenant, c'est le finder qui refuse de redémarrer ou de s'éteindre (je peux me tater pendant de nombreuses minutes).
Sinon j'ai aussi l'explorer qui mets en pause tout le systeme (pendant 10 ou 20secondes).
Voilà, sympa la nouvelle mise à jour!!!


----------



## bacherig (28 Août 2001)

(Message remplacé par le suivant)

[27 août 2001 : message édité par El Bacho]


----------



## bacherig (28 Août 2001)

J'ai installé le système hier. Bilan des courses (sur un iMac DV 400) :

Tout d'abord, le téléchargement a été interminable et plantait au bout de quelques minutes sur IE 5, si jamais on avait la mauvaise idée de lancer un autre téléchargement. Au bout donc, de trois heures, toutes les parties (j'avais renoncé à l'installation d'un bloc) sont là et je démarre les opérations. Tout se passe bien (à part quelques problèmes sur mon disque de démarrage corrigés automatiquement).

Le premier démarrage aboutit à une bombe sitôt que l'écran Mac OS 9.2 apparaît. Table de fichiers incorrecte qu'il me dit, en me recommandant de redémarrer sans les extensions. Ce que je fais, pour le même résultat.

J'ai donc booté depuis le CD 9.1 d'usine, puis relancé l'installation. Cette deuxième tentative a mieux marché que la précédente puisque je tourne désormais sous 9.2.1.

Plusieurs problèmes sont survenus :
- je ne pouvais plus imprimer par défaut sur ma HP Deskjet. Solution : réinstallation du pilote (4.1.3), ce qui a réglé le problème.
- Lecteur DVD (2.7 français) aux abonnés absents. Mais vu l'emploi que je fais de ce lecteur, le problème est mineur.
- Mozilla 0.9.3 (et la dernière nightly build) n'affichent plus que des fenêtres blanches, sans rien dedans.

Sinon, tout a l'air de marcher à peu près correctement, peut-être même un peu mieux (moins de plantages, j'ai l'impression).

Au final, la mise à jour en 9.2 m'a posé plus de problèmes que celle en 9.1. Le système est aujourd'hui stable mais il faut être extrêmement vigilant car même avec une configuration relativement standard des pépins se révèlent assez vite. Pour la plupart des utilisateurs, la mise à jour n'est pas justifiée aujourd'hui. Peut-être le CD-ROM fonctionnera plus en douceur.

Cela dit, en faisant la mise à jour maintenant, ça fait quelques heures d'économisées quand il faudra installer le 10.1. Et ÇA, ça justifie pas mal de choses.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (28 Août 2001)

Quel week-end !
Non seulement il a fait une chaleur tropicale mais je l'ai passé à me battre avec Mac OS 9.2.1 et mon G4.
Téléchargement impec: 1 minute en adsl.Si si je le jure, je n'en croyais pas mes yeux.Ca s'annonçait mieux que bien...
Installation nickel:6 minutes montre en main.
C'est là que les choses se gâtent....Redémarrer...
Plantades sur plantages...deux mille quarante douze fois...à peu prés...sans me vanter...
Au bout de deux jours, aprés tous ces redémarrages, avec et sans les extensions, en Os 9.2.1 complet puis de base,avec mes réglages  mais plus d'imprimante ni de scan,
 j'ai l'illumination:
Je désinstalle tous les plug-ins qui ne sont pas Apple, genre Windoze Media Player, RealPlayer et autres...
Redémarrage nickel chrome et depuis tout baigne !
sauf que OS 9.2.1 m'a l'air un chouïa plus lent que 9.1 mais je n'ai pas dit mon dernier mot...
A lire les forums, il semblerait que beaucoup ont eu des bugs au démarrage.Si ça peut aider...


----------



## Claude number X (28 Août 2001)

Moi aussi, j'y suis passé. A l'occasion d'un reformatage en profondeur de mon ordi 9.0.4 tout crado du dedans. Meme si la methode semblait sure, j'ai du m'y reprendre à plusieurs fois pour récupèrer le lecteur dvd de mon Imac DV400, jonglant entre mon syst 9.0 d'usine, la MAJ 9.0.4, la 9.2.1, le lecteur DVD 2.0, sa MAJ 2.2, et la 2.7.
Pour le DVD, le plus simple étant ainsi :
Instal OS 9.0 et dvd 2.0
Instal MAJ OS 9.1
Instal MAJ dvd 2.7 (la 2.2 ne fonctionnant pas en 9.1)
Instal MAJ OS 9.2.1
J'ai fait de nombreux autres essais aussi infructueux les uns que les autres (message : le lecteur dvd ne gère pas la carte graphique), j'aurai voulu garder la version 2.2 du lecteur (installable sous 9.0.1 ou 9.0.4 uniquement) suite à certains problèmes rencontrés par des usagés des forums, mais ca rechiait sur mes tentatives.
Pas de problème sur le glissé déposé en carbon 1.4.
Mon SnapScanTouch, mon Epson SC 740, mon QPS USB 4/4/8, mon lecteur de cartes CF Datafab tout marche, j'ai fait des essais sur Imovie 2.0.3 avec un canon MV430I, ca le fait bien aussi on dirait. Pas encore remarqué de problèmes sinon un icone de zip barré au démarrage (mais lui aussi marche), pas  planté ses dernieres 24h (ca ca viendra, on en doute pas)
Voila mes premieres observations. Je vais maintenant commencer l'installation de tous mes logs voir si il seront si lent que ca.


----------



## simon (28 Août 2001)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu ou a des problèmes avec l'Aiprort non parce que chez moi cest hyper cool mais je n'ai plus de connection tant sous OS 9 que sous OS X depuis que j'ai installé cette mise-à-jour j'ai donc du réinstallé un OS 9.1 tout propre pour m'en sortir...


----------



## JediMac (28 Août 2001)

J'ai fait l'instal hier à partir de l'image monobloc. Le seul pépin était la "table de fichier ..." et comme auparavant, j'ai démarré sur le CD, coller l'extension "acces internet" dans les inactives et redémarrer sans plantage. Depuis rien, pas de lenteur (photopshop en moins de 10 s au 2eme lancement). Je vous écrit en ce moment avec 8 application lancées dont tout Office2001, IE et iTunes qui joue, le tout sur mon iMac DV 400 SE.
J'ai pas eu non plus à réinstaller le pack ADSL comme j'ai pu le lire ailleurs, bref tout gaz


----------



## JediMac (28 Août 2001)

Je viens de tester la suspension d'activité. Auparavant, je pouvais la faire, mais impossible de me reconnecter sur le web avec Enternet 300 1.2 sans redémarrer  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , probléme connu. Et bien là, c'est sans difficulté que je me suis rendu sur MacG après une suspension d'activité  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Pourvu que ça dure ...


----------



## krigepouh (28 Août 2001)

Salut !
No problemo pour moi après l'installation du 9.21 (j'ai juste eu a ré-installer l'application FotoLook qui gère mon scanner SnapScan 310).
Pas de ralentissements constatés, ni d'accélération d'ailleurs Tranquilllle quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Config: G4/400, 512 Mo de ram, 80 Go DD,  ProFormance, carte SCSI etc

Par contre l'OS 9.21 refuse de s'installer sur mon PM 6400/200 boosté en G3/400 (Sonnet)   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je crois que pour ce bon vieux PM c'est l'heure de la sortie snif

a+


----------



## vassago (30 Août 2001)

Je possède une souris Logitech sans fil, et l'extension USB MouseWare me fait diger le mac au démarrage.

Un bouton sur 4 fonctionne... pas cool !

Qui a des contacts avec cette brave société pour leur faire remonter le message ?


----------



## Olympe (30 Août 2001)

2 questions :
Quels sont les réels avantages de la MAJ (je suis en 9.0.1) ?
Quel est le problème avec cette histoire de "table" et comment faire pour corriger ?


----------



## bacherig (30 Août 2001)

Déjà, es-tu en système 9.0.1 (il est vraiment sorti celui-la ?) ou en 9.1 ?

Si tu es sous système 9.0.1, on ne peut que te recommander de passer au minimum sous système 9.0.4 (correction de bogues) puis, probablement, 9.1. Cette dernière version me semble pour le moment la plus équilibrée de toutes celles en 9. Lance aussi le tableau de bord mise à jour pour installer quelques améliorations importantes sorties après le 9.1. Si tu es restée avec un 9.0.1 d'origine, tu n'as probablement pas une utilisation de power user (toujours équipé des dernières versions de chaque composant du système) et la 9.1 te donnera satisfaction.

En revanche, si tu es en 9.1, la réponse est plus complexe et dépend de l'utilisation que tu fais du système 10 (Mac OS X) et de fonctions complexes du système 9. Dans tous les cas, il vaut mieux attendre quelques jours, histoire que les bogues sérieux aient été relevés.


----------



## JediMac (31 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Olympe:
*2 questions :
Quels sont les réels avantages de la MAJ (je suis en 9.0.1) ?
Quel est le problème avec cette histoire de "table" et comment faire pour corriger ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Pour les avantages, à par le fait qu'il me garantisse qu'après une  suspension d'activité je me reconnecterai sans probléme avec l'ADSL, je n'en vois pas d'autre. Mais c'est juste ce qu'il me fallait  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je ne vois pas non plus de grandes contre-indications à ce système.
Pour "la table ..." les 3 fois ou j'ai eu ça, j'ai juste redémarré sur le CD, mis l'extension "acces internet" du système "en panne" dans le dossier extensions inactives et c'est tout. C'est une solution qui a été donnée dans le forum par je ne sais plus qui.
D'ailleurs, je ne vois vraiment pas à quoi elle sert cette extension, puisque son inactivation ne me géne aucunement pour surfer.

Bye


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*
de me reconnecter sur le web avec Enternet 300 1.2 sans redémarrer  
*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tiens, moi j'ai Enternet 300 1.09 fourni par Wanadoo ... Où as tu eu la 1.2 ? Cela marche bien ? Irais-tu jusqu'à zipper les composants et me les envoyer par e-mail ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Août 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par El Bacho:
*

- Mozilla 0.9.3 (et la dernière nightly build) n'affichent plus que des fenêtres blanches, sans rien dedans.

*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tiens tiens ...

En ce qui me concerne, j'ai fait la MAJ 9.2.1 uniquement sur la partition où j'avais un 9.1 pur "classiqué" pour OS X.

Puis sur ma partition "standard" 9.1, j'ai juste mis à jour manuellement quelques extensions et tableaux de bord, en les copiant depuis l'autre partition. J'ai par contre conservé le système et finder 9.1. Evidemment, au redémarrage, j'ai eu la bombe TDFI, mais là n'est pas le propos.

Depuis que j'ai fait cela, Netscape 6.1 plante sur certains sites utilisant Java. Plus précisément, alors qu'une fenêtre Java est affichée (genre webcam ou assimilé), si je fais bouger l'ascenseur ou redimensionne la fenêtre 9.1 qui la contient, cela plante : le pointeur se change en sablier, et tout est figé. Il n'y a plus qu'à redémarrer.

J'ai fait une config d'extensions la plus minimale possible, mais le pb subsiste.

Je soupçonne assez fortement les nouveaux drivers ATI ou Acces URL ou la mise à jour des extensions Ethernet (Enet...) que j'utilise pour me connecter en ADSL.

Est-ce que cela aurait un rapport avec le pb que tu mentionnes ? Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré le même pb avec N 6.1 et un "vrai" 9.2.1 ?


----------



## JediMac (31 Août 2001)

Fabrice, je t'ai répondu en privé pour ne pas diluer le sujet.
A propos des bavures de 9.2, ça fait deux fois qu'il me fais le coup. Au démarrage, une bombe apparaît et me dit que j'ai une erreur d'adresse, qu'il faut redémarrer en désactivant les extensions. Je redémarre donc, avec les extensions activées, mais là tout va bien !!! C'est donc pas bien grave pour l'instant, mais bon quelqu'un a une idée de l'origine du message ???


----------



## Olympe (1 Septembre 2001)

Perso en 9.1 pas de problème avec ADSL (pack wanadoo) même après une suspension, au contraire après une déconnexion, je dois passer en suspension ou bien éteindre pour pouvoir me reconnecter.
Je dois également quitter Outlook sinon, je plante


----------



## JediMac (1 Septembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par Olympe:
*Perso en 9.1 pas de problème avec ADSL (pack wanadoo) même après une suspension, au contraire après une déconnexion, je dois passer en suspension ou bien éteindre pour pouvoir me reconnecter.
Je dois également quitter Outlook sinon, je plante    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Tu es en ethernet et avec Enternet300 v1.2 ?


----------



## bapts (1 Septembre 2001)

Hé bé, on peut dire que j'ai eu de la chance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 : J'ai effectué la MàJ le lendemain de sa mise en ligne et je n'ai pas eu un seul probleme depuis, mon mac reste allumé 24h/24, je l'ai redémarré deux dois après avoir installé de nouveaux softs. 

Pour la mise à jour 9.2.1, je conseille une chose (c'est ce que j'ai fait et j'ai pas eu un seul problème) : avant de faire l'installation, choisir 'Mac OS 9.1 complet' dans le gestionnaire d'extensions. Redémarrer, et faire la mise à jour. J'ai ensuite remis d'un coup toutes les extensions tierces parties et ca a marché comme sur des roulettes.

Bon courage pour ceux qui n'en sont pas encore sortis...

Bapts


----------

